# Anoles and dartfrogs?



## DrSalsa (Nov 4, 2007)

I've got a friend how's getting rid of some small female cristatellus anoles, and had thougth of maybe trying one or two into a 25g tank with a couple of Phyllobates vittatus. 
I know that different frog species should not be mixed for various reasons, but what about small lizards?
Anyone has had experience mixing dartfrogs and anoles?

cheers,

Nik


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

See beginner-discussion/topic4532.html 

Ed


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

To answer your question, yes, it is perfectly fine. They will not bother each other.

I have PDFs, RETF, Firebelly toads, house geckos, anoles, and a veiled chameleon housed together, have for several years. No Problems.

Of course, the anoles have a basking area seperate the chameleons, The RETFs are active at night, and the top of the Vivarium has alot of vines and branches. 

Must have a large enclosure with different humidity and temp. zones


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

can we see a pic scott?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

The main issue with anoles is that most like a lot of ventilation and a warm, dry place to hang out. Only a few species are well suited to a typical dart tank and those are pretty hard to find. But they are excedingly pretty! Anolis roquet summus, A. mamoratus alliacieus, and A. baruchensis? are all perfect for dart tanks.

Yours should be find if they have a basking spot...


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the only picture I have on the computer. Will get some close ups of the residents. The humidity at the top of the enclosure is 55 % and it is 87 % at the substrate level. Temp at substrate is 79 degrees and the basking areas are 90 and 110.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish this little guy was available..... A. marmoratus alliaceus


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking seupt Scott but what do you feed everyone? Firebellies need lots of water changes to maintain properly. Don't your PDFs and chameleon freak out when you're working on the tank? How do you keeo the small lizards in the tank? The logistics must be tough. Let us know how you manage it.


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

No, I only open the cage once a week to add fruitflies, and feed the chameleon a few mealworms. I do not handle anything else necessary, and do not advise doing so as it causes stress. However, I have handfeed the chameleon since he was big enough to do so, he is used to the interaction. Yes, clean unchlorinated water is a daily must. My water feature holds about 5 gallons of water. This five gallons is part of a 50 gallon water system which is seperate from the enclosure. The 50 gallon sump is filtered by two magnum 350 canister filters. So the water in the sump is filtered over 10 times per hour as each magnum filters 350 gallons per hour. the waterfall is powered by a zoomed 501 filter from the sump.

Feeding, springtails, FFs, pinhead crickets. Once a week, I feed bloodworms and mealworms. When building the background, I hid a PVC tube in the background that I use to add crickets and FFs to the enclosure without opening.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

would love to see more pics of that set-up please.


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

Will post some as soon as I get a chance to take a few. Question for ya, is the FISHMAN pet store still open?


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice,

Looks like you planned it all out very well. If you have everyone's needs taken care of then your "good to go."

Good luck wih it


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

This topic kinda of scared me when i read "anoles and dartfrogs" 

I know that pet stores can be the worst place to get advice from :/ and I have proof…

I went to a local pet store and a guy that works there was telling me how he went to the the reptile show in hamburg and bought 2 tree frogs, 2 chameleons, and a couple dart frogs (could not tell me what species) and that he had them all in the same tank!! It was one of the exo terra’s :O I was pretty shocked and was about to comment when he went on to say… 

“ One tree frog died, I smashed the other one in the door and now he is crippled” I wanted to cry..and to be honest..i was pretty mad and wanted to question him why he works in the pet store…

but on a brighter side your tank is pretty!!


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you. I do not recommend anything less than a 100 gallon though


----------

